# FA Disaster Stories



## Leonard (May 31, 2007)

I wasn't sure if this should be posted here or on the Main Board, but I'll put it here and see how it fits.

As a young FA, I made many mistakes while trying to figure out exactly how to express my preferences. Discovering that my sexual desires did not align themselves with most other guys was initially a disorienting experience, and while treading through the treacherous waters of FA/BBW relationships I often became involved in what can only be described as *FA DISASTER STORIES*.

*cue sensational graphic*

You know those _Airport_ disaster movies? _Airport 1975_, _Airport '77_? Well I call this story _Fat Admirer '04_. It was my senior year in high school and I was dating this really cute girl. Let's call her Katie 'cause that was her name. We had a lot of fun together but I had this problem where I could not stop telling her how "hot" she would look if she gained weight. Did I actually want her to gain weight? I guess that would've been cool, but that wasn't why I was saying those things. I repeatedly told her that I didn't want her to gain weight for me and I meant it. I was just so excited about sharing my preference with her and talking about the prospect of her gaining weight was my misguided way of doing that. I really liked her just the way she was.

Fast forward two months. Valentines Day was fast approaching. In addition to being an overzealous FA I was kind of an overzealous boyfriend in general, still am, and I had pulled out all the stops. She went to a different school, so I had asked a group of people running a Valentines Day fund raiser at her school to drop off a gift of flowers and chocolates to her in each class. With ever class the gifts got bigger. She was supposed to come visit me on Saturday (Valentines Day!) and I had written a song for her. It was going to be the best Valentine's Day ever! Little did I know that by the time she arrived our relationship would be on dangerously thin ice.

Inexperienced in the ways of love, I had not forcasted that Katie would be completely overwhelmed by my excessively romantic gesture. We had only been dating for two months, after all. I had a dream the night before she arrived in which she was much fatter than she was in real life. Upon greeting one another we embraced and our exchange was as follows:

ME: You look beautiful.
KATIE: Thanks.
ME: I had a dream about you last night.
KATIE: Yeah?
ME: You had gained like, thirty pounds.

The look on her face should have told me that I was finished, but I didn't notice. I was a young FA in love! I sang her the song I wrote her, which was thankfully absent of any references to her weight, and she promptly took me aside and dumped me. Simple as that. I was left alone to spend the remainder of Valentines Day pondering how my romantic efforts had managed to go so disasterously wrong.

I share this cringe-inducing story because I learned a lot from the experience. I still make mistakes now and again, but I'd like to think I'm a whole lot better at this whole FA thing than I used to be. If my other guy friends were FAs we'd share stories like this with one another, laugh, and be thankful that we're not quite as lame as we were in high school. I don't have any FA friends around these parts though, so I thought I'd share this story here. 

If anyone else would like to share an FA Disaster Story, please do. I for one find them quite cathartic.


----------



## lemmink (May 31, 2007)

oh god, I don't know if _anyone_ could beat that one, lol.


----------



## Krissy12 (May 31, 2007)

Oh gawd, that's bad...haha. I'm not laughing to make you feel bad, it's just a hilarious story of a good intention gone wrong.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 31, 2007)

I was dating my first girlfriend (freshman year of college) when we went parking. This was my first time being intimate with a girl and still new to it all.We were in the backseat of my '84 Chevrolet Celebrity and the kissing was hot and intense and I was wanting to get my hand on her 44C breasts. I unhooked her bra (It was a frontloader) and was feeling around for her nipples but was having no luck. I was getting frustrated and she started giggling when we had this exchange:

Me: What's so damn funny?
Her: Rick , that's not my boobs you're playing with, it's my belly.

:blush: Oops..........


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 31, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I was dating my first girlfriend (freshman year of college) when we went parking. This was my first time being intimate with a girl and still new to it all.We were in the backseat of my '84 Chevrolet Celebrity and the kissing was hot and intense and I was wanting to get my hand on her 44C breasts. I unhooked her bra (It was a frontloader) and was feeling around for her nipples but was having no luck. I was getting frustrated and she started giggling when we had this exchange:
> 
> Me: What's so damn funny?
> Her: Rick , that's not my boobs you're playing with, it's my belly.
> ...



Now see....that shit is CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## TallFatSue (May 31, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Me: What's so damn funny?
> Her: Rick , that's not my boobs you're playing with, it's my belly.


Sounds familiar. I reckoned Art was a keeper during our first fondle session when I expected him to fondle my breasts, but he fondled my belly instead.

Me: What are you doing?  
He: I want to get to know all of you.  

Good answer! :smitten: 

(Bear in mind that he wasn't an FA at the time, but he decided to become an apprentice FA.)


----------



## Accept (May 31, 2007)

I have a kink for wg, and kerry decided to accomodate that when we started getting serious. After a little bit, I found myself thinking "ah, the _obviously, undeniably_ (  ) sexy nature of wg has been made apparent to her, and now she's into it as well!" when the reality was "man, she's being very accomodating to something she's not actually into!" I think it's easy to fall into that, especially when the other person is, by no fault of her own, a particularly convincing actress!


----------



## Melian (May 31, 2007)

I don't have any FFA trainwreck stories that are as bad as the OP's, but I've still managed to get myself into a collection of smaller mishaps.

Because I like WG so much, I'll just instinctively blurt out to a guy that he is "bony," "too thin," or compare him to a twig/broom/straw/etc. Honestly, I don't mean to, but it just comes out! So some guys feel challenged and, since they usually like to eat, they'll try to prove me wrong. However, others just get upset, and then I end up feeling REALLY guilty.

Also, my hands tend to wander to their fattest areas; this gives me away and some guys think it's bizarre. I've been promptly dismissed for this, once.

The worst situation, though, has happened twice. I have never asked/told anyone flat out that they should gain weight; it's not my place to say. BUT I will offer food and if they accept it, well that's their choice. So 2 of my exes ended up gaining between 50-100 lbs while we were dating, and they hated it! They ended up blaming me because I "forced them," and of course they had to whine to all their friends about this. Their accusations are totally ridiculous, since I'm 5'8 and no more than 105 lbs, so I couldn't "force" them to do anything....unarmed, at least 

Anyway....such is the life of a FFA.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 31, 2007)

yeah, I remember I was in the backseat of this girl's car .. when I was like 16 or so .. she was a senior in HS .. and I remember her guiding my hand up her shirt and me stopping at her belly and .. her trying to nudge my hand up further .. but nope, wasn't having it.

It was awesome/awkward.

I think she just thought I was really inept .. and her friends then thought so as well. 

In my mind though, I totally hit that.


----------



## Blackjack (May 31, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> yeah, I remember I was in the backseat of this girl's car .. when I was like 16 or so .. she was a senior in HS .. and I remember her guiding my hand up her shirt and me stopping at her belly and .. her trying to nudge my hand up further .. but nope, wasn't having it.
> 
> It was awesome/awkward.
> 
> ...



If there's ever a sitcom or a romantic comedy with an FA in it, this is a perfect scenario for that.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 31, 2007)

This thread is totally hilarious and honest. Great idea.

I'm tryin to remember if I have any stories from the other side, as it were, but at the moment all the incidents I can think of are just horny-sweet, not misguided _American Pie the Fun Fat Version_ hilarious.


----------



## Leonard (May 31, 2007)

Thank you to everyone who's contributed to this thread. These stories are great.



Accept said:


> I have a kink for wg, and kerry decided to accomodate that when we started getting serious. After a little bit, I found myself thinking "ah, the _obviously, undeniably_ (  ) sexy nature of wg has been made apparent to her, and now she's into it as well!" when the reality was "man, she's being very accomodating to something she's not actually into!" I think it's easy to fall into that, especially when the other person is, by no fault of her own, a particularly convincing actress!



I can totally relate to this! My ex-girlfriend used to say all sorts of sexy weight-gain related things while we were in bed together, and sometimes I'd think, "Wow, she's actually into this! She's actually going to gain weight. Before I thought she was just humoring me but she really means it!" Then I'd bring it up in conversation later and she'd just laugh and say, "I just said those things because I knew it would get you all hot and bothered you horny dope!"

I can dream, can't I?


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow. sorry to hear your tale Leonard Lepage, It reminds me oh my last attempt to woo someone.


She was a bbw to and a cute one with a bubblely attitude. We were friends for awhile and after a certain amount of time I guess she found out I was an FA. I don't know how she really figured me out.. except of course I couldn't resist a peek or two.. I mean hey.. shes cute and funny a lovable right? Well I asked her out one evening while in my dorm room back in the fall. She said She'd needed time to think about "it" I said sure no problem, no rush. I waited and waited anxiously. I mean i really liked this girl. About 5 months pass, no word no nothing. Not evena friendly hang out. I tried getting her, but no word. I figured okay maybe she needs time still? I find out from another source she has a boyfriend and has had one for some time. I felt like crap down to bone.., I guess its cause i'm an FA or maybe I'm just not the kinda guy she wanted. Oh well. I don't know for sure if it fits in, but your story reminds me of that.... I think I shouldn't stare or oogle over bbws from now on?


want to start a club?


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jun 1, 2007)

It was dark and we were cuddling in her bed while sleeping. I woke up in the middle of the night and wanted a quick cuddle/grope you know the deal. I thought I was grabbing her boob, turned out she had moved around alot and I had grabbed a roll on her side. She very ticklish there and woke up very angry that I had disturbed her in such a way. This was before she knew I was an FA too ^^;;


----------



## Tad (Jun 1, 2007)

Our second wedding anniversary. 

I had stumbled upon a trail up in the Gatineau Hills, just outside of town, that led up to a rocky ledge overlooking the Ottawa Valley, which was used by the local hang gliding club as a launch point. I thought a picnic up there would be romantic. I'd actually managed to push my bike up that trail when I'd found it (thinking that it would go all the way to the top of the hill and link me into the main trail network, but it doesn't) so I figured that it should not be too bad of a climb. After all, my wife did lots of walking and biking.

I had not clued in to how much extra work it is carrying extra weight up hill. My wife had been gaining slowly but steadily for several years at this point, at was pretty much at her heaviest ever weight as it turned out. The last big hill climb we'd done had been a few years and probably fifty pounds earlier. She was not amused by the climb, at all. Up at the ledge, the height terrified her--I'd thought it was so solid and wide that her fear of heights would not kick in, but I was wrong. So she did not enjoy the view. And when we finally got back down the hill, someone had smashed in the side window of our car, and emptied out the glove compartment--including her train ticket for a few days hence to go down and see her prof about her Masters cognate paper.

The only FA mess up part was trying to take a BBW for a hike up a major hill. The rest of it was just general "oy, what a day!" stuff. But we do remember that anniversary, and it has not been hard to do better since then.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Dravenhawk (Sep 14, 2007)

Please refer to my post on the Fat Sexuality section of the weight room "When Things go Bad"

Here is my tale of woe

I have been a FA since my early teens. When I was dating my ex-wife, she was head over heals for my admiration of her. I admired her as a person, a woman, and of course a FAT woman. She resented being fat. At the time I was dating her she was in the mid 200's and I told her up front I liked my woman big (wasn't aware of the term FA 10 years ago). She would wolf down a half gallon of ice cream and handfuls of cookies (much to my delight mind you) and watch the food channel for most of the day and complain she was fat. It was a vicious cycle. I admired her size, she resented herslef for being big amd therefore resented my admiration for her growing size and I grew to resent her rejection of my admiration for her size. Every time I complemented her and told her she was lovely, she would say "I am discusting" or "I am gross" or "I wish I were 100lbs thinner" 
This really got confusing when she would sit down on the couch and down half a box of cerial while watching Emeril's cooking show. How could someone eat like that on the one hand and want to be thin on the other hand? When she was well over 400 she tells me how she would like to be 250lbs. And at 250 she was not happy with herself in the beginning. I told her I acceped her at whatever her weight was. Size does matter, but what matters most is what you do with your size. The first step in size acceptance is accepting your self. My wife had a whole dialog of self talk. It was heart breaking to hear her carry on with this aweful diatribe of self degration. 
I tried to encourage her to be whatever size made her happy. I am a FA through and through and I would be dishonest here to say that when my ex-wife lost a pound or two I didnt feel a bit disappointed. I was in denial here as well thinking this would work its self out over time. Sad to say it didn't.
At the beginning the only connection we really shared was she was fat and I admired her. There has to be more than just that. There was so little common ground we shared and disagreed on just about everything Minds have to meet on more than 3 or 4 issues. I also believe that there has to be a meeting of the spirit as well here. My ex-wife and I had opposing spiritual beliefs which put walls for socializing.
FA meets BBW true love? Ask yourself does BBW accept her self. Do your minds and spirits meet as well as your bodies seem to. As a FA would you accpt BBW if she got smaller and if so how are you both comfortable with her new weight goal. As I have said on other threads fat sexuality is when you can display your self that is unique only to a person of size.


Dravenhawk


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Sep 15, 2007)

My first real g/f was a BBW. I guess thats when i realised i am a FA... I loved her size... I really did.. But i was thinner that that time bout 30pds less, which bugged the hell out of her . She thought i was just going out with her cuz i pittied her, i didnt. I thought she was very gorgous. (I have old photos too if anyone wants to se...)But anways i spent the night one night at her house, mind you i was a virgin at that time n new nothing about bras so we were cuddling and i was trying to unhook her bra and doing so she got a elbow in her nose, needless to say it ruined the mood...


----------



## Mathias (Sep 15, 2007)

Ok I'm not sure if this is a disaster but here goes

There was a dance three weeks ago at my school. So I was having a good time enjoying myself, and then this girl comes up to me. She was cute but a little on the thin side, and as you all know I'm an FA. Now, I wasn't going to just going to say "I'm not into skinny girls" or something like that. We excanged names and danced for a couple songs. After the second song ended she went one way, I went another. I thought she left but I saw her making her way towards me. She said she had to leave and I leaned to give her a hug, and she kissed me on the cheek. I was taken aback because no girl had kissed me before. So, I tracked down her best friend a few days ago and said that her friend seems nice, and that I wanted to meet her. Her friend was more than happy to talk to her for me.

About 10 minutes after that I went to get some coffee at our schools cafe and noticed a pretty BBW. Now I can't stop thinking about her, how should I handle this?


----------



## Jes (Sep 16, 2007)

sorry for the aside, but matt, what's up with the comment in your profile?? Odd.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 16, 2007)

Jes said:


> sorry for the aside, but matt, what's up with the comment in your profile?? Odd.



Bill36 was a troll who got in I think. He posted a load of hateful posts. Matt - I advise you delete that comment!!!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 16, 2007)

Already did. Never saw it untill a few minutes ago. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## furious styles (Sep 16, 2007)

Well I've been an FA (a FA? "an" sounds better despite it's grammatical incorrectness) in a serious relationship with a slender girl before, and that in and of itself is a private hell. I really did love her (we were engaged at one point) but nothing seemed to go right. When we got together she was at least a little chubby, running around 5'0, 145 pounds or so. However despite my best efforts she began a rigorous dieting campaign over the course of our relationship, eventually dropping below 100 pounds. It really sucks to love a person and not be attracted to them in the least. I was to nice to ever come out and say it, and all of my subtle hints (which became less and less subtle over the course of time) were brushed aside. Her smallish stomach dissapearred, her booty, she even dropped bra sizes. I was never heavily attracted to her in the first place, but I was forced to watch as anything I could find myself attracted to physically was wrenched away all whilst I was in my primarily sexual years (17-19). It pretty much blew, but I stuck it out and eventually she was the one that ended the relationship, and for other reasons. 

Of course, my mysterious erectile dysfunction problem at age 18 probably didn't help. :doh:


----------



## unfront (Sep 20, 2007)

I have been an FA all of my life. There was never a defining moment where I came to an 'all of the sudden' realization....it was just hard wired since birth. I have had various girlfriends of various sizes but I always preferred women with more beauty (read more curves, a lot more). Then one of my slender high high school girlfriends (one that had broken up with me) found me later in life. When she did come back onto my scene she had gained a some weight. We ended up getting back together. However, she was very self conscious about here weight.....at first....until later, she confided that she secretly desired to be fat. She also said that she like the way I held her (go figure)..I then told here that I not only like heavier women, but I prefer it over anything else. We were in heaven....until our relationship progressed. A few years down the road we ended up breaking up (over non weight related issues). 

Almost a year later, I started dating again. I found another woman that, for some reason, I fell in love with. Her charm, wit, sense of humor just made me melt away. The only problem......she was slender woman that I would normally have had no interest in. Eventually I told her of my preferences. She told me that she had no desire to change herself in that manner, not for anyone. I was frustrated at first, but I loved here. I accepted it. She (like all women) has live her life as she pleases. She is one of the most beautiful women in the world. She is the type that most guys would go to the ends of the earth for....yet I have her. I respect her decisions...after all, it is her body, not my toy. Sure I still have my preferences, they will never go away. But for her and for our love I will take her just the way she is. As they say, true love is sacrifice. I will happily sacrifice my preferences for her if it makes her happy. If she were to some day gain weight, I would be devastated. Because I would know that she would not be happy deep down inside. If she was not happy, I just wouldn't be able to bare it. (We have been a happy couple for over ten years.)


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 28, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> Well I've been an FA (a FA? "an" sounds better despite it's grammatical incorrectness)



Oh, it's not incorrect at all. Remember, "an" is for words which start with vowels; if you were saying "Fat Admirer", yes, you'd say "a". Since you're actually saying "eff ai", you use "an".


----------



## maxoutfa (Sep 28, 2007)

several of the stories presented here remind me of the time when I first openly acknowledged to myself that I had a preference for moderate BBW's. 
I had watched the girlfriend of an aquantance of mine start to put on weight - revelling in how her stomach was rapidly expanding. When I heard that they had broken up I made my move, as I just had to caress that swelling vessel.
I was pleasantly surprised when she agreed to meet me for dinner. I took her to a nice restaurant up in the hills and watched with secret glee as she gulped her way through a three course meal, sighing all the while about how heavenly the meal was. I was smart enough to order us both desert and was in heaven as she let me feed her from my spoon. Yumm!
After dinner we drove out to the water temple, a faux grecian temple that had a roaring waterway underneath. The temple was dimly lit and there was no-one else around so I backed her up against the hard stone temple wall and began kissing her. She was receptive to my kiss and put her arms around me, mashing my body into her softy belly. It made my knees weak. 
She was wearing a tight fitting sweater which I slowly managed to hike upwards, exposing the flabby soft expanse as it pooched over her too tight dress slacks. As I continued to kiss her I was working out in my head how I could get a good look at her exposed belly without her noticing that it was the center of my attraction. I began moving one hand up further, sliding around the back to unhook her bra, which caused her to shudder. I brought my hand back around to caress her tiny breasts, which seemed to distract her enough so I could allow my other hand to fondle and caress her lovely belly rolls.
I finally got up enough nerve to break off our kiss so I could move my mouth down over her breast and peer down at her round stomach and then, not thinking I moved my lips further down to lick and kiss that heavenly belly. She continued to groan and shudder, but then thought that I was on my way further down and took my head in her hands and whispered "not here".
I knelt before her gazing at that fabulous belly as her rapid breathing made it ooze like the tide of some great ocean; totally spellbound.
"Back to the car" she purred as she pulled her sweater down; like a curtain closing the greatest show on earth.
We ran back to my Fiat Spyder and somehow managed to remove most of our clothes before throwing ourselves against each other, my legs in the passenger seat footwell as she leaned the seat all the way back to where it touched the back seat.
It was one of the roughest, hottest experiences of my life, and it goes without saying that I'll never forget it.
We dated a few times afterwards, but it was obvious that we were two very different people, and that after that first time, at least for her, the magic was gone (she even told me once a couple of years later that I had been one of her best, but ya know, "been there, done that"). If she only knew how much more could have been in store for her.

The last time I saw her she had truly become a BBW and seemed quite content with who she was. Sometimes I fantasize that I could have been onhand to watch her entire growing process - but fantasies are just that. 
Still, I can't thank her enough for that sweet memory.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 28, 2007)

Love the stories!

But could someone tell me why the heck it seems like no FA's exist in real life around me? lol


----------



## mediaboy (Sep 29, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> Of course, my mysterious erectile dysfunction problem at age 18 probably didn't help. :doh:



I don't necesarrily think mysterious is really the right word for it after writing a post where you basically tell us you found it very hard to be physically attracted to her.

I've had the same thing happen to me with girls that are really skinny. Nothing makes me want to turn on the television more than grinding against razor sharp hip bones.


----------



## Swordfish (Oct 1, 2007)

Its a well-known fact that if you tell a woman shes putting on weight youre inviting trouble. My experience tells me that you can also get into trouble simply by agreeing with a woman who says she is putting on weight. Especially if the conversation is over the phone. 

Ill call her Christie. She was a lesbian. I was a closet FA. We were friends, nothing more, though she began to arouse me when she began to put on weight over one summer. Shed flirted with anorexia before; shed been really slim, and had always closely watched what she ate and drank. Now, over the months, I could tell she was filling out a bit, in the face, on the thighs, and getting a little surplus fat on her tummy. 

In my closet way I was dying to bring the topic up for discussion with her, and found my chance when there was a revival of an American indie film called Eating, full of women talking about food. I hoped shed come with me to see it; she wanted to  the topic obviously attracted her  but couldnt in the end. 

Over the phone a few days afterwards I told her about it, and mentioned one character in it whod said shed put on weight almost deliberately to feel safer around men. Really? Christie said, all ears. She said that? Ive consciously put on weight recently  well, semi-consciously  to stop myself being attractive to men. I was pole-axed. Didnt know how to respond. So I just said Ive noticed, and the talk moved on. 

Big mistake. I should have expanded on it more, been subtler. I should have said she looked great with the extra pounds. For I found out through a mutual friend that this remark of mine had tipped her into a funk. She cried. She stopped eating. Though shed given herself a reason for gaining, her always fragile self-esteem obviously couldnt take it when she gained enough for someone to notice. The next time I saw her, she was obviously thinner, and remained so. 

This was some years ago now, but it still haunts me. If you want to wallow in more of my guilt, I wrote it up as a story in the Dimensions Weight Room - 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/christie_gain.html


----------



## B00TS (Nov 29, 2008)

Bit of a too much beer and an FA combination disaster this one.

I was at the bar with a couple of friends in a nightclub one night. I had had far more to drink than was prudent. A couple of girls came up to the bar, one of whom was very amply proportioned and beautiful. Unfortunately in my drunken state, my subtlety functions were temporarily disabled and I simply blurted out "Wow! You're really fat!". (Only intending the highest compliment of course.)

Well there was uproar! After she had slapped me in the face, she and her friend stormed over to the bouncers. My mates were all absolutely killing themselves laughing. But not for long. I'm not sure what she alleged to the bouncers but fairly soon my mates and I were bodily thrown out of the club.

Still makes me shudder today. :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## ChubbyChaserDave (Dec 8, 2008)

Hmm I have a few of these.

First was when I was in highschool, after I had already discovered and accepted myself as an FA but was still closeted. I was hanging out with my guy friends and they were talking about women. I wasn't really saying much, and then one of my friends said, "Hey guys. David likes fat women." There were a few groans from the other guys and then another one of the guys said, "dude, that's just gross." I never told anyone about this so I wasn't sure how I got outed like that. I went home that night feeling like my preferences were wrong. A few days later I said to myself, "hey. I like fat women" and from that point on, I didn't care what anyone else thought.

My first girlfriend at the age of 19, was probably the smallest woman I've ever dated yet she was still very insecure. I remember one time going for her tummy and she suddenly came to the assumption that I was making fun of her. I said that I found that sexy. She was like, "but I shake." And responded with "Yes, that is sexy. That's not anything to feel bad about." That didn't really work out too well.

Second girlfriend, I remember I thought out of things I found hot that I might be safer going for the tummy first before the breasts. She was a lot more open than the first about this, but I remember that first time she said, "Are you trying to make my boob jiggle? Oh, wait a minute. I'd rather you made my boob jiggle than make my fat jiggle." I said, "I'd rather do both."


----------



## Baba Fats (Dec 8, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Love the stories!
> 
> But could someone tell me why the heck it seems like no FA's exist in real life around me? lol



Oh, they exist alright. How could there not be FAs in a place called GAINS-ville? I'm sure you could lure a few out into the open if you set your mind to it - you have all the right bait. But if you need the position filled right away, I'm available and willing to relocate. 

I've got FA horror stories like you'd never believe, but most of them are still too painful to tell. Maybe after the scabs come off.


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 9, 2008)

I was talking to an FA on MSN. We were talking about Lord of the Rings, and he said, "Yeah, that guy was really old and fat... but no offense."

At first I was like, ":|", then I lolled.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 9, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I was talking to an FA on MSN. We were talking about Lord of the Rings, and he said, "Yeah, that guy was really old and fat... but no offense."
> 
> At first I was like, ":|", then I lolled.



You're either talking about a hobbit, a dwarf, or Butterbur. Or maybe Peter Jackson himself.

Other than that, I don't recall offhand any member of the cast who would reasonably fall into the "old and fat" category... and even Jackson and Butterbur are stretching the "old" bit of it significantly.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 9, 2008)

FA disaster movies.


----------



## Aireman (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh God! I have so many disaster stories but, one sticks out today. Very pretty girl, a bit over 200 pounds, I wanted to know in High School and just never had the courage to ask out until my senior year. I had recently gotten my pilots license and was chatting with her one day about it and asked her if she would like to go for a ride. She said YES! And I got all excited about it and planned on a flight and dinner at another airport. I'm thinking score! So, we go for the ride and stop at the fancy airport restaurant. I take her in and sit in a nice booth so we can talk and get to know each other better. It turns out that she only had time for an appetizer cause she has a date that night! Turns out (rightly so, cause I was the one said ride not date) that she needs to get back. I was so embarrassed that I never talked to her again. But, still think about that all these years later :doh:


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 2, 2010)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I was dating my first girlfriend (freshman year of college) when we went parking. This was my first time being intimate with a girl and still new to it all.We were in the backseat of my '84 Chevrolet Celebrity and the kissing was hot and intense and I was wanting to get my hand on her 44C breasts. I unhooked her bra (It was a frontloader) and was feeling around for her nipples but was having no luck. I was getting frustrated and she started giggling when we had this exchange:
> 
> Me: What's so damn funny?
> Her: Rick , that's not my boobs you're playing with, it's my belly.
> ...



Okay...serious necroposting, I realize, but this was in the "Important Threads" sticky and that's how I found it... It's really a delightful thread, and nice to have a glimpse into what Dimensions was like way before I ever found it - how people shared experiences with a lot less anger and judgment thrown around. Good stuff.

Anyway I so related to this post above from the other side...it's pretty hilarious when you realize that a guy *thinks* his hands or fingers are in/on a certain thing on your fat girl body, and it's really not there. It's always an awkward and funny moment to have to say, "Um, that's not what you think it is..."


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 2, 2010)

I have to laugh (in a good way) because I remember this happening to me a lot. After the awkwardness, though, it was a lot of fun.


----------

